# Prime Now to Logistics.



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

This topic has probably been brought up before.. is there a way to switch to logistics instead of prime now? Or maybe do both? I actually thought I would be delivering boxes, logistics, not prime now. When I first chose the location, I didn't know that the codes meant right after "north Los Angeles". Coz of the forum, now I know it's for prime now. Any advice on how to switch to logistics is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Sheesh, Front page..... https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-switch-from-prime-to-logistics-or-vice-versa.115569/


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Sheesh, Front page..... https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-switch-from-prime-to-logistics-or-vice-versa.115569/


Oops. My bad. Thanks for the link lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Switch? yes! do both? Nope


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Switch? yes! do both? Nope


is there another way besides waiting for 3 weeks? thanks!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

omgitschester said:


> is there another way besides waiting for 3 weeks? thanks!


Yes wait for 21 days than!


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

omgitschester said:


> This topic has probably been brought up before.. is there a way to switch to logistics instead of prime now? Or maybe do both? I actually thought I would be delivering boxes, logistics, not prime now. When I first chose the location, I didn't know that the codes meant right after "north Los Angeles". Coz of the forum, now I know it's for prime now. Any advice on how to switch to logistics is appreciated. Thanks!


They're still onboarding drivers for North LA? Hard enough to get shifts as it is


----------

